# MALMÖ:s new skyline from a new highrise



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

This is a thread about Malmö’s ever growing skyline, seen from the 9th floor of one of the new residential highrises on top of Mobilia, the second largest mall in Malmö. It is situated just south of central Malmö. Until the 2000s the skyline was very weak. But since 2005 we have Scandinavia’s tallest building, Turning Torso (190m), Malmö Live, Point Hyllie and more buildings.

http://worldtravelimages.net/Malmo.htm


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

Malmo_Rooftop_06 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Panorama from the left: 
Kronprinsen, Turning Torso, Tenoren, Malmö Live, Niagara, Studio, Kv. Kaninen (Triangeln), Scandic Triangeln, St Johanneskyrkan (church), Akuten (hospital). 7 of them wasn’t there 15 years ago!


Malmo_Rooftop_03 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Close-up of city center:
Tenoren, Malmö Live, Niagara, Studio, Kv. Kaninen (Triangeln), Scandic Triangeln, St Johanneskyrkan (church)

Malmo_Rooftop_02 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Close-up of Pildammsparken:
Turning Torso, Scandinavia’s tallest building, and Kronprinsen, formerly the tallest highrise in Malmö.


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

Malmo_Rooftop_01 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Part of Mobilia highrise and Dalaplan.

Malmo_Rooftop_04 by Nightsky, on Flickr

From the left: Tenoren, Malmö Live, Niagara, Studio, Kv. Kaninen (Triangeln), Scandic Triangeln, St Johanneskyrkan (church) and St Peterskyrkan, the tallest buidling in Malmö for centuries, before TT

Malmo_Rooftop_05 by Nightsky, on Flickr

The 16-storey Mobilia highrise, was built in 2014.

Malmo_Rooftop_10 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Towards Hyllie with Gröndal in the front. From the left:

Södertorp highrise, Point Hyllie (30-storey skyscraper u/c), Hyllie Vattentorn (water tower), Malmö Arena, Malmö Arena Hotel.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Good, very nice photos from Malmo


----------



## MyGeorge (Mar 4, 2012)

nice shots of Malmo and I can see some constructions.


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

Malmo_Rooftop_07 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Sofielund with the infamous ”miljonprogram” area Rosengård in the background.

Malmo_Rooftop_08 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Rosengård and fields outside Malmö.



Malmo_Rooftop_19 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Gröndal with Hyllie in the background

Malmo_Rooftop_12 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Greenhouse Augustenborg (built 2016) and Jägersrotornet (built 1976)


Malmo_Rooftop_13 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Sunset above the three 17-storey highrises of Borgmästaregården and Annebergsgården.

http://worldtravelimages.net/Malmo.htm


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

*SUNSET:*

Malmo_Rooftop_28 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Malmo_Rooftop_29 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Malmo_Rooftop_31 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Borgmästargården, Lorensborg and Malmö Stadium. Denmark in the distance!

Malmo_Rooftop_32 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Turning Torso and Kronprinsen again.

Malmo_Rooftop_33 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Malmo_Rooftop_39 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Denmark in the distance.

Malmo_Rooftop_40 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Malmo_Rooftop_42 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Malmo_Rooftop_44 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Malmo_Rooftop_45 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Neon sunset skyline!


Malmo_Rooftop_46 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Malmo_Rooftop_48 by Nightsky, on Flickr


Malmo_Rooftop_50 by Nightsky, on Flickr


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Fascinating pic! :applause:





Nightsky said:


> Malmo_Rooftop_45 by Nightsky, on Flickr


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

^^Thanks a lot, yansa!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice sunset photo-updates from Malmo  :cheers:


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

AFTER DARK:

Malmo_Rooftop_54 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Hyllie

Malmo_Rooftop_57 by Nightsky, on Flickr

The balcony glass makes it look foggy, but it’s not.

Malmo_Rooftop_58 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Malmo_Rooftop_59 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Malmo_Rooftop_60 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Mobilia highrise

Malmo_Rooftop_62 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Malmo_Rooftop_61 by Nightsky, on Flickr


http://worldtravelimages.net/Malmo.htm


----------

